# The Hollywood Sign in HDR



## NatashaBishop (Jul 10, 2011)

I took a long HDR hiatus and this was my first shot back in a long while. The Hollywood Sign is 300 feet long by 45 feet high. I had to use my 12mm lens and shoot a panorama while standing on a step ladder! There is a 6 foot tall fence between the public and the sign. Might have been a bit ambitious coming off of my hiatus. I have a long way to go to get back to proper HDR form - but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## wxnut (Jul 10, 2011)

LOVE it!


----------



## The Future (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2011)

i like it... and didnt go overboard with the hdr


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 10, 2011)

usayit said:
			
		

> i like it... and didnt go overboard with the hdr



Agree!


----------



## NatashaBishop (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Nice to get positive feedback...very motivating!! And yeah - I like my HDR like I like my steak - barely cooked.


----------

